# 12' mod-v Bluefin remod.....First one....FINALLY FINISHED!



## dambo0708 (Apr 23, 2013)

Well guys just finished my first tin! Took me longer than planned but its ready for the camping season now. No motor yet but trolling motor works just as well for bass fishing. Here's some before and after pics.


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 24, 2013)

Didn't get a lot more done. My buddy was supposed to bring me a jigsaw and never showed.


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess no one is following....lol. I don't know why some of the pics are upside down. Doing this all from an Iphone5


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 24, 2013)

Im following, but pics upsidedown make it harder... That opening, is it for gas tank?


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes for gas tank. Like I said I apologize for sum pics being upside down. Idk why?


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 24, 2013)

Because if you have it open outwards, its harder to load the tank on land. If you are standing beside the boat, and if it opens towrads you, you have to lift the tank over the hatch door.


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't believe I will be taking it out for any reason. Should be able to open the hatch and fill it when needed. Thanks for the input. This is the kind of stuff I'm looking for. Thanks!


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 25, 2013)

Did a little more work this evening.


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 26, 2013)

dambo0708 said:


> I don't believe I will be taking it out for any reason. Should be able to open the hatch and fill it when needed. Thanks for the input. This is the kind of stuff I'm looking for. Thanks!



Then thats ok! Here in Canada you cant fill a portable tank while its in the boat, so Im just used to that 
One thing you should think about is a vent for the enclosed area for gas fumes. If you search on here, you'll see its strongly recommended you allow for gas vapours to escape from under that enclosed deck. Remember, thats why 'big' boats have a blower!


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you maestro! I will be sure to do that. Never thought of it


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys. Will be finishing u the back of the boat soon and will be moving to the front deck. I find myself knowing exactly what to do for braces after snooping around here. But I have no idea how to measure and cut to fit towards the front? Lol. May be a dumb question but as I said with being a "nube" may it isn't. How can you get an exact measurement to fit at such a great angle?


----------



## TheMaestro (Apr 28, 2013)

Heres how I did it:
- cut the wood to the right length, from bow to wherever it ends; for me it was the front bench.
- cut the wood to the widest part ( again for me its the bench width). You should end up with a rectangular piece.
- draw a line down the centre of the wood, from bow part to end. This should divivde the rectangle into two halves.
- I then carefully measured across the bow every 6", then transfer that to the wood, using the centerline. So if the first measurement is say 9", then measure 6" from the end of the wood, then draw a line crossing the centerline, 4.5" either side of it.
- repeat for the next 6", until you get to the end of the deck.
- connect the ends of the lines, and you have a pretty accurate shape.

I tried using cardboard to trace the shape, but it wasnt as accurate for me. Others have had great success with cardboard, so youmight try that first!


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 28, 2013)

Maestro thanks for the help. Its gonna be a good size deck from bow to second bench. I want a nice long platform for the wife. Btw your mod is awesome! Real cool ideas and superior craftsmanship. Good work buddy!


----------



## dambo0708 (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys haven't been on in a while. Been super busy but have been able to do a little more work to the boat. Got a little over 3 weeks till our camping vacation so I gotta get a move on.


----------



## riverrat174 (May 28, 2013)

It looks nice, dude. Let us know how the bow goes and what works for you. I am getting mine ready for a new floor, but I'm further out than you.


----------



## dambo0708 (May 28, 2013)

Boat is finished! I just editited the first post I made. Can't wait to take er out!


----------



## dambo0708 (May 30, 2013)

Boat is actually done. I just edited the first post here. Has before and after pics.


----------



## JRyno10 (May 30, 2013)

Boat looks good! What is powering it? Have you had a chance to take it out after the mod?


----------



## dambo0708 (May 30, 2013)

I have a 9 horse Johnson I have to get running. The Evinrude on the back is a 9 but doesn't run either. I think it may be seized. We have a camping trip planned for June 10, close to home so if I need anything I can get it. Gonna be the test. Can't wait to see how it sits in the water. A little nervous but hey that's part of the fun!


----------



## dambo0708 (Jun 3, 2013)

Just got to add the trailer jack and she's done and ready for camping!


----------



## Lowe_252Outdoors (Jun 6, 2013)

I loved what you did to it! Just like my Boat. so how does it do in the water with the Deck?


----------



## dambo0708 (Jun 6, 2013)

Going camping Sunday through Thursday. That will be its first test. Ill be sure to let you know how it sits. Will just have a trolling motor powering it but that's all I need for bass fishing. It's. small lake 300 acres. Can't wait to get out!


----------



## wlshafor (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice build


----------



## dambo0708 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you sir. Sits great in the water. Very stable towards the bow.


----------



## huntinfool (Apr 16, 2014)

Cute boat. I have a buddy that had one very similar to yours. He did almost the same things you did. He was very happy with his as I am sure you will be with yours. Go get her wet, and take pics!!!


----------



## coreythompson (Aug 4, 2014)

nice job brother.. really enjoyed your post =D>


----------



## jsbossert (Oct 19, 2014)

What is the width of this boat i have a11.5' appleby im thinking of doing this to it


----------

